
Show HN: Clean your app permissions before 2013 - benjlang
http://mypermissions.org/clean2013
======
Hawkee
Interesting concept, but it's very poorly implemented. I'd like to remove a
majority of the apps listed, but I cannot easily "Trust" the few that I'd like
to keep. It requires my email address in order to proceed. For a service that
is supposed to prevent others from getting your personal information I find it
ironic that you need to give them your personal information to proceed.

Removing one at a time is also a very painful process that requires 4 clicks.
Two of which are dismissing windows requesting that I spam my users and give
them my personal information. What a shame.

~~~
olivieramar
Hawkee. The email address is collected for the sole purpose of retrieving the
apps you may have trusted next time you log in. Would you feel more
comfortable if we asked for your detail once per session? About the removal of
apps, what you can also do is remove all the apps, one click. You'll only be
cutting the connection, not the deleting the account. Once done, if ever you
need to use those apps again, all you'll have to do is reconnect.

~~~
Dove
In that case, you might be better off asking for a phrase to be used to
retrieve trusted apps. Hawkee is right, you're dealing with an unusually
paranoid audience.

~~~
olivieramar
Interesting. We'll take a better look at that flow.

------
killahpriest
63 Facebook Apps, 90% of which I didn't even know I added.

------
sturmeh
It just showed me the list that is easily accessible from Facebook, which I
already had well maintained.

Guess that's reassuring though.

------
guard-of-terra
I only have an account on one of those eleven sites (that is, Google).

Nothing particularly suspicious there.

------
solox3
mypermissions.com looks too much like a malware download page. As a
suggestion, please avoid overly-suggestive calls to action.

~~~
olivieramar
Thanks for the recommendation! We're always trying to improve our pages.

